

New Facebook layout available for developers.twitter like - samwise
http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php

======
jraines
I'm not sure. I think one of the cool things about the old facebook layout is
that it can fit so much on one page without looking cluttered. Granted, some
apps -- and the people who add them in spades -- are ruining this, but I don't
think the new layout looks that great.

------
samwise
i don't know how this will be received my facebook users. If history has
taught us anything, it will not be received well.

------
stillmotion
Very slick. Amazing improvement.

